# Kayak Bass tourney?



## easton_archer (Oct 10, 2009)

I was getting my gear ready and was wounderig if anyone from lets say within an hour of Grand Rapids would be intrested in doing some smaller kayak bass tournys 20$ buys ins 5$ big bass, 1st place takes it all. Depending on how many people are interested. If we get more then 10 id say we can break it down further then that. All yaks would be welcome.


----------

